# Arnie curls ????????



## HYPNICAL (Jun 25, 2002)

Has anyone ever heared of these and or do them in their program cause i cant find any info bout them




oh yeah and i am new here so hi


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 25, 2002)

HOWDY  welcome to the boards. Are you sure you dont mean arnold press?


----------



## HYPNICAL (Jun 25, 2002)

Positive they are Arnie curls i am supposed to do them for sholders but i dont know how to do em ?


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 25, 2002)

if they are for your shoulders they are the arnold press. Give me ten mins and i try to find a website with them on.


----------



## HYPNICAL (Jun 25, 2002)

ok if it helps all i can remember is i have to sit uprite with 2 dumbells with my palms facing out then bing them op over my head with my palms facing in.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 25, 2002)

here u go i found this site www.popularfitness.com/exercise/arnold-press.html
 doesnt have any pics sorry.


----------



## HYPNICAL (Jun 25, 2002)

That sounds like them thaks for your help


----------



## LAM (Jun 25, 2002)

they are no better than regular presses...

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidAnterior/DBArnoldPress.html


----------



## Mudge (Jun 26, 2002)

Maybe Arnold tried to duplicate the 'success' of the Zotman curl, which is a toughie, never much bought into the Arnold press though.


----------

